# Horse riding is a sport



## KodeeLuver (Aug 7, 2010)

This isnt my video but I HATE IT WHEN PEOPLE SAY HORSE RIDING ISNT A SPORT so Im going to prove them worng!


----------



## KodeeLuver (Aug 7, 2010)

GUYS I WOULD LIKE TO SEE YOU RIDE ONE OF THESE 
girls do you agree


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

Very nice video!

The battle scars say it all.


----------



## KodeeLuver (Aug 7, 2010)

Yupp aha


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

love these!


----------



## Deerly (Apr 18, 2010)

Oh yes, it's absolutely a sport!

I understand that the spills and accidents and falls make the most dramatic "points" across to non-riders but so much more than the "dangers" of riding is the skill, the balance, the communication, the muscles and the practice required to be good.

Aching thighs and calves, muscle training and endless hours of practice to become a better rider and to become a better team with your horse. It's those things that really quantify it as a "sport" to me. It's not just sitting atop a horse, it's work and it's hard and it takes a lot of time to train your body and mind - just like all sports it requires athleticism!


----------



## KodeeLuver (Aug 7, 2010)

I so agree big time!


----------



## MGA (Mar 18, 2010)

Love Them

Whenever anyone tells me that riding isn't a sport I invite them to help me at the barn for a day. That sure changes their minds.


----------



## rush60 (Aug 21, 2010)

I agree ..If it were easy everybody would do it. I find it amusing when the couch jockeys declare horse riding not to be a sport. I just smile at them and go out and ride.


----------



## Northern (Mar 26, 2010)

You can engage in sports with horses, but horse riding is primarily a relationship, a partnership, which shows off the magnificence of the horse.


----------



## MaggiStar (Mar 19, 2010)

o its definitely a sport sure after one intense hour of schooling your sweating with aching musckes how is it not a sport


----------



## Northern (Mar 26, 2010)

There's a broad range of athleticism required of the human, depending upon the horse sport: there are a lot of paunchy, older males in the top ranks of cutting, e.g.


----------

